# Political Ploy......yes or no??



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am glad they are safe and sound. Great Job by our armed forces that rescued and put their lives on the line. But was this just a political ploy by our commander in chief during an election year? Thoughts??



> US: American's weak health led to Somali rescue
> By NBC News and news services
> 
> WASHINGTON -- As two aid workers freed by a Navy SEAL team flew out of Somalia to be reunited with family, details emerged about the rescue operation that the Pentagon says left nine captors dead.
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maybe, maybe not. There is no way to tell, but it was the right thing to do. We need to do it more often. I have a lot of respect for the Israel Mossad. We need to be more like them some times. Two to the head of some of these world class jerks would solve a lot of problems. :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

After watching the liberal news media I have to change my mind. If Bush had done this we would hear how reckless it was, and what a cowboy he was. Tonight they went on and on and on, I thought they were going to wet themselves. Now it looks like a political ploy to me. I was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt, but when the media took their cue and ogled over it ----well looks like a set up to me. I think he did the right thing, but for the wrong reasons. Only bad guys got whacked, so I guess Obama doesn't go forward or backwards and we will leave his score at 0.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I totally agree it is the right thing to do and am very happy he did this. But this administration has let others sit longer. Maybe it took more time to plan things or maybe they sat on their hands. Who knows. But it is the timing is what I am leery of.

The media is the media. They haven't lately had a story where they could totally kiss up to Obama in awhile. So now when one comes along they jump right on it. I blame the media more than this administration on this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I blame the media more than this administration on this.


They work together. The media will do whatever he asks. That's the problem. I think I know how those Russians felt behind the Iron Curtain 40 years ago. The media is in the business of political persuasion not news.


----------

